# 2012er Radon Bikes



## 123Luomi (1. Juli 2011)

Schaut mal auf Facebook, da sind schon 2012er Bike drin. Coole Aufnahmen irgendwo in Grönland. http://www.facebook.com/radonbikes


----------



## Crissi (1. Juli 2011)

Stark!

Die siehste frühestens Mitte 2013 im Laden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eagleeagle (20. August 2011)

EDIT: Das Bike hab ich live auf der Eurobike gesehen. Farbe ist einfach nur Orange, mehr nicht.

Bei dem 2012er Radon könnte ich nach 17 Jahren Klein-Ehe schwach werden. Sieht ja wirklich fast nach Sunburst aus, daher mal 2 Bilder zum vergleichen.


----------



## dogdaysunrise (25. August 2011)

Sehr schoen, wuerd ich auch sofort kaufen.


----------

